# IUI over 40



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm hoping that I will be able to proceed with DIUI in the Autumn (maybe sooner). My AMH is v good (39) and I'm told I have a good chance of success with IUI as opposed to IVF. However, since I am over 40 would my chances be the same as a younger women, given that my hormone profile is pretty good for my age? Like a lot of people I don't have limitless funds and want to try and get it right first time by selecting the most appropriate treatment I just don't know which path to go down. I guess I should chat to my consultant next week (first appointment). I guess what I'm wondering are my chances of conceiving equal to an IVF attempt? Any body been in my situation and had a successful IUI cycle?


----------



## Rachel15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi

I had IUI at 37 and got pregnant first time.  I am so lucky to be mummy to a lovely little boy.

I am trying to conceive again at 40 and have just had my third (unsuccessful)l IUI.  I am sure that my age does not help, in fact the consultant said as much, making my 40th birthday even more depressing .....................

The clinic I go to do not do that many IUI's and to be honest we felt happier at the clinic where we had our little boy (maybe feel more positive as had a positive outcome).  

I don't know what to do now.  I am not sure if I am emotionally strong enough for IVF but then I don't want to miss any opportunity that comes my way.

Not really answered your question but want you to know that there is someone else out there going through IUI over 40.

XX


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Rachel

Thanks for your reply. I've just been for my first appointment today - see post in 'infertility'. It's all looking quite positive but consultant did recommend IVF (due to age more than anything else - quoted stats - 30-40 % success with IVF). He said if I decided to give IUI a go it should be with Clomid to give me the best chance. Don't know what to do for the best. My gut says try both at least once (if I had a never ending bank account I'd probably head straight for IVF). I guess it's all down to luck. I'm feeling quite positive about everything. Got to get my fallopian tubes checked out and a couple of screening tests done by GP then I'm good to go. Nervous. Oh and I've also got to consult the sperm bank  . 
Good luck to you on your IUI journey. Will you consider IVF next?


----------



## Ipomée (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello Gaia,  
I'm about to do IUI for the first time after 2 failed stimm cycles for IVF, because I had a poor response to the stimms (high fsh). My AMH is low too... I just wanted to mention that my fertility gyneco said something about IUI giving extra time for the over 40's as opposed IVF. You do have good fsh so IVF is an option too.  

The hormone profiles are used a lot to determine our chances and success rates for IVF. Everyone says "it only takes one good egg" ... 

Try not to let the statistics get to you. Believe in yourself and make sure you're comfortable with your fertility gyneco.
I've had a HORRIBLE experiences with the clinics and finally found a Dr I feel comfortable with.

I just did an ovulation cycle for the huhner test and developped a nice big follicle on my own, but unfortunately found out I have acidic Cervical mucus, so that is the green light for IUI. Was hoping to try on my own, but I guess quiting coffee, alcohol and acidic foods didn't help much. Sigh... 

Good luck and know you're not alone 
Ipomée


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi there,

Thanks for your reply - it's given me some hope re: IUI over 40. I'm just want to give it a go before moving on to IVF etc. I'm not looking forward to the hycosy/HSG (I've heard it can be uncomfortable  .... But, I'm sure I've experienced worse. Might opt for sedation though (not sure how much that will cost lol)... 

I wish you good luck with the IUI - I hope it goes well for you. Keep me posted. Have you had/will you be having the HSG test (to check the fallopian tubes are open?) x


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello Gaia, i saw your post and just wanted to say before i started treatment i had to for HSG test, i was so petrified about going after reading what they do. BUT as soon as it was done i was so happy i did it (I'm such a baby) i couldn't believe i got myself in such a state about it   theres nothing to it at all, it takes 10/15 minutes to do (luckily both tubes were open) they say the worse bit is when the dye gets injected but i must say i didn't feel anything and when the Nurse said its all over i was like "really" lol, only thing i would say is make sure someone drives you as after you do feel a bit crampy but other than that theres no need to worry


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Tia Maria

Thanks for your reply. I'm going for my HSG/hycosy test on Monday - eek!!... Not sure what to expect but am sure I've experienced worse lol... I've been told I need to begin a course of antibiotics before and after the test and recommended pain killers before the procedure  ... Fingers crossed for positive result. The last test I need to do before planned the DIUI


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Gala,

I'm really squeamish and was petrified of HSG. Mine was absolutely pain free Nd minimal discomfort. I asked that they use smallest spectrum they had and told them I was a very bad patient and the support staff were so lovely, really calming me down and talking me through the procedure.  Do you know if you will get results there and then? I didn't, even though my tubes were clear, as a radiologist saw me and not a consultant. If they don't give you results there and then ask to watch the monitor as from what I've seen on the Internet it's self explanatory.

One thing that my gynaecologist, GP and Midwife told me was that HSG can increase chances of falling pregnant if you have your treatment within 3 months of the procedure.

Hope everything goes well for you - try and get antibiotics as a precautionary measure and take a couple of ibuprofen 1hr before you go in for what is on the grand scale of things...a very minor procedure.

X


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks Helena...Which clinic did you obtain donor sperm from? I've been looking at Cryos International as a first choice - my clinic will be advising me on this - I'm hoping to look into that next month with a view to starting treatment a couple of months later. I'd kind of ear marked September, but may start earlier if possible having read your reply  ... Partly because I'm not getting any younger   and partly because I just want to get started; been waiting too long!... I'm quietly optimistic but scared too - trying to think positive  . What ever the outcome at least I've tried and will try again


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

i ordered mine from Cryos x any questions inbox me xx


----------



## janemidlands (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Gaia, I am very much in the same situation as you.  I am finding out as much as I can about iui, being 42 (I am single and so will need to use sperm donor).  I have rang a few clinics in the UK, and due to my age they have told me my only option is Donor Eggs.  I do not want to use donor eggs. This has been  very disheartening, surely there must be a clinic in the UK that would consider iui with my own eggs?  I have had my bloods on the NHS last month and the results were brilliant, my FSH is 5.7.  I have also had an ultra sound on NHS and they found no cysts and every thing looked healthy.  Which clinic have you decided to use? Please, please, please can you let me know, I am desperate.  I am self funding for all treatment.


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello,

I'm sorry for the delay in response. I'm using Create at the moment. I had my hycosy last week and unfortunately my treatment will be held up slightly because it showed I had a possible small polyp in my womb and blocked/partially blocked tubes! IVF now indicated (also recommended by specialist due to age - although hormone stats are still v good for age!) Better chance of success due to egg quality etc - so that's what I'm aiming for - IVF with donor sperm. I'm surprised the clinics you rang suggested using donor eggs at this stage? Which clinics did you ring? I thought they only suggested that if you have v low AMH, v high FSH or other fertility issues. Your FSH is v good. Mine is 8 which is also within normal range. Personally, I am veering to IVF now (due to success stats). IUI is cheaper which attracted me before. But, that decision has been kind of taken away from me  
Good luck on your journey. It's hard isn't it? But hopefully we will both achieve successful


----------



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

gaia71 said:


> I'm hoping that I will be able to proceed with DIUI in the Autumn (maybe sooner). My AMH is v good (39) and I'm told I have a good chance of success with IUI as opposed to IVF. However, since I am over 40 would my chances be the same as a younger women, given that my hormone profile is pretty good for my age?


Personally I doubt that your chances with IUI are comparable with younger women despite your good blood/hormone stats. In my research in this area (I am a similar age and AMH profile to you and had one failed IUI cycle) I got the impression that the ageing of the eggs is the main constraint - their quality - which diminishes over time, though at least you don't have some of the barriers around egg reserve and so forth that others suffer. Old eggs are old eggs even if there are lots of them and whenever I've viewed tables/graphs for success rates, they just generally plummet over time.

Actually, my experience of having a freakishly high AMH for my age is that a clinic I have contacted has automatically assumed that I must have PCOS (this was ruled out with a NHS transvaginal scan though I'm still not comfortable with that figure).

I got the impression from my research that the rate of miscarriage and disability in the child soars for age related reasons and I didn't think that positive egg reserve/blood/hormone profile was enough to protect against that side of things.

The main way to beat issues around egg quality and have success rates of younger women is by having donor eggs from younger women! That way the success rate of IUI for our general age range (perhaps 5-15%), IVF (perhaps 10-22%) increases to around 50% or so in general/average terms. Obviously for many women this is either a no-go or a last resort once they are sure that they cannot have a child with their own egg. By having an egg from a younger donor, the recipient tends to have the lower miscarriage and disability rate that belongs to the donors age bracket rather than theirs.

Those previous stats are just ones that I recall off the top of my head or quoted by clinics I've been in contact with. If I come across the links where I unearthed some stats, I'll come back and post them on this thread. You can look up UK clinic success rates on the HFEA website, versus the national average (its the organisation that regulates UK clinics). Having a good basis in terms of your hormone/blood/egg profile stands you in good stead but can't surmount age in my opinion.

EDIT - despite my positive blood/hormone/ovarian reserve profile for my age and good results from an ultrasound, HSG and aquascan, plus a negative result for Chlamydia and PCOS in the UK, I then tested positive for hidden C based on the Greek test of menstrual blood (see the Greek forum for info on this). During a recent hysteroscopy, I was then told my uterus was "a total mess" with a polyp, signs of infection and lots of scarring so I probably would never have had a successful fertility treatment cycle.


----------



## Astral (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi
I might be an unusual addition here.. but I am 42 with a low AMH and yet I am having IUI. I didnt consider IVF. I just didnt feel it was an option for me. So we are going ahead with IUI. I feel like our chances must be very low! 2% - 10% at best but probs not as high as that. My AMH is 'below 2' my clinic said and they wouldnt give me a number as they said it was untraceable under 2 so they dont get a number back in the result. My FSH was 11.2 I thikn and E2 was 'normal' although I cant remember the number. 
My H has a high sperm count though, 68 million per ml. And I have a 28 day cycle, ovulating on day 14, plus IUI worked 1st time for us last time.. so maybe for all these reasons they were happy for us to go ahead and give it another go, despite my AMH.
Started tonight and I confess I do feel very nervous.


----------



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

Astral said:


> Hi
> I might be an unusual addition here.. but I am 42 with a low AMH and yet I am having IUI. I didnt consider IVF. I just didnt feel it was an option for me. .


Why - is it the cost that deters you or long NHS waiting list? that it feels more invasive/medicated? That IUI is a first step? That IVF carries higher risks that aren't acceptable to you? That perhaps IVF doesn't offer any greater success rates than IUI? That you don't believe that AMH has the kind of weighting for fertility success that some subscribe to it?


----------



## Astral (Feb 16, 2010)

Hiya!
I'm not sure really! I just 'felt' that IUI was the right thing to do. Me and H feel things would be more positive once the sperms get past the cervix and he jokes that I have a 'hostile environment'.. but we think I probs do! I saw a woman posting on here somewhere about having her cervical mucus tested and it was very acidic.. I'm sure mine is too (drink LOTS of tea and spicey food etc). The cost wouldnt put me off per se, though we opted for IUI partly for cost but also, yes less invasive. I get pretty freaked out about medical procedures, even taking tablets or injections is hard for me.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE (Mar 11, 2013)

i just thought i would add i did 3 iuis at 42 at bath fertility clinic, self funded. They treated me but odds were 5%  with doner sperm, all failed. I wish now i had taken the doctors advice and moved to ivf sooner. I have now had one ivf cycle with icsi but although we achieved fertilisation 6 out of 13 eggs and 2 x 8 cells on day 3 it didn't work and no frosties. The iui prepares you for ivf but there is better success with ivf and with doner eggs much higher!


----------



## Barbaratje (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Gaia,
Based on what it says in your profile I would say , don't waste a penny on IUI. If you can afford it - dont hesitate and do IVF. Infact pay the extra 1 k and do ICSI.  I totally agree with Jowo that your hormone stats will never put you in the same league as a younger lady as far as IUI sucess is concerned. Sorry if that sounds harsh. At 42 60-90% of your eggs are toast. When doing IUI most clinics will not allow you to progress if you have more than 3 mature follicles. That's fine for 28 year old fertile mertile who will probably end up with triplets, but at our age the odds are low. Also, why do chlomid and risk having your endometrium thin out when you can do injectables? If you think or suspect a problem with your tubes just don't go the IUI root.

With IVF and your stats you stand a good chance of collecting some eggs. If you can get about 6 to 10 mature eggs you are in with a good chance that there might be one or two good ones. You have a good chance of getting some eggs.

Astral in your case I gotta admit it sounds like you would be hard pressed to produce more than two eggs with IVF and it seems to make financial sense to do IUI. Also it has worked for you before. Of course if you had momey to burn , Igo for IVF/ICSI everytime lol.

Disclaimer/bias on my part: I have always had good stats. Even at 44 my FSH is under 10, estrogen low, amh is now around 7. Over 9 IUIs never so much as a hint of a BFP. Where I livd IUI's are as good as free so I was not risking much, but I still regretting wasting the time. Ivf got me pregnant on average every 3 goes. Keeping me pregnant was another thing. Lastly though a good friend of mine did get pregnant and had her baby on third IUI at 39.

This is just my opinion based on my experience. Hope some  of the info you get here allows you to challenge your consultant to get the best solution for you.
Cheers,
B


----------



## Barbaratje (Nov 14, 2012)

Ooops, almost forgot. Good Luck Astral for your IUI. FXD.
Ps. Luz04 just posted in the BFP sticky thread for a BFP frm DIUI at 44 years young whoop whoop


----------



## Astral (Feb 16, 2010)

Interesting isnt it.. from my limited research, I thought IVF at 42 (with own eggs) had a very low chance of success in the UK - 2% ? Of course the odds are much higher with donor eggs.


IUI has probs the same if not higher success rate IF its worked for you before, which it did for us. I still ovulate monthly and my H produced 200 million sperm, giving the maximum needed 40 washed sperm needed for IUI.. so we were all good to give that a go. And despite being on a high dose of Puregon, my body hasnt responded that well and only produced 3 follies, one of which didnt get past 5. So I feel that I probably wouldnt have got many eggs for an IVF attempt. Add to that the fragility of eggs at our age.. and yes you could take them to blast and see how they develop before ET, but all in all I thought the odds were about the same so we'd go with the less invasive approach.


I'll let you know how I get on. Have one leading folly of 17 and another of 12 today.. IUI is in 3 days time, so they will get a bit bigger by then.


----------



## Ali_Cirrus (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Gaia71,

In the last year, I've completed 4 natural IUI cycles with donor sperm and am currently in my second stimulated IUI with donor sperm. If this fails (and I have another 3 days to wait to find out), I'm moving on to IVF. I was 39 when I started and 40 now.

The decision to go from IUI to stimulated IUI for me was driven by having a cycle were I missed my LH surge but from the research I did on the HFEA website (which gives  statistics for age for most treatments (IUI, stimulated IUI, ICSI, IVF etc) by major clinic), the statistics don't get much better between IUI and stimulated IUI. I thinks it something horrid like 16% for <39 and 5% for 40+ and my clinic's results were in line with the national average [but please ask your consultant or look at the HFEA website to see if these numbers are relevant to your treatment).

The decision to go from stimulated IUI to IVF is driven by a combination of the finances - IVF doesn't cost much more than stimulated IUI and has a much better success rate and mental welfare - the drugs used in stimulated IUI are the same but lower dose than those you get on IVF and they put me through the emotional ringer - I know I can't do this 20 times - I'll lose my job!!

Like you, my AMH was good for my age. Originally, I wanted to keep things as close to natural as possible. It mattered to me that the probability of twins or birth defects were statistically lower with less intervention and from 39 to 40, the statistics don't just drop off a cliff. Now I am in my sixth cycle, running low on cash and emotional reserves, that doesn't matter any more. If I knew then what I know now, I'd probably still have given IUI a go but gone straight to IVF there-after.

Anyway, I hope this helps. Start with the HFEA website and then quiz your consultant with every question you can think of!

Best of luck too.


----------



## Ipomée (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Hello Gaia. Hello Astral. I haven't posted in this thread for a while, but figure that this is where I should be posting... I'm currently doing my second natural IUI cycle. My first cycle was last month. I'm in a similar situation as Astral. I feel more comfortable doing IUI and finally have a fertility specialist who believes it is worth trying in my sitaution, as I've already become pregnant naturally (though I miscarried) at 39. I have always had very regular cycles and ovulate every month.

I want to say that I regret doing IVF first, before trying IUI. I feel like the Drs pushed me into it because of my age and I was so confused and worried that I went for it. I didn't even know much about IVF and was just beginning TTC, because I was recovering from having had very poor health due to thyroid related endocrine probs and parathyroid surgery which complicated the situation. I initially consulted to do IUI a year ago believing my partner had sperm issues and they wouldn't allow it at the two clinics I consulted, because of my age.

I would have preferred to have done IUI and feel like I've lost a year because I was waiting to do IVF. There is a lot of vacation time in France and twice I was supposed to cycle during both clinic's vacation period one in the summer June 21-Aug 21, and one it december so I kept losing time... So, as they kept saying, "Hurry up, hurry up your AMH is low" it was more like, "Wait...wait..." then I was turned away with no advice about anything... The whole experience was very discourageing as I was dealing with clinics(one very renowned clinic) that were concerned with keeping their success statistics up and not Drs who really wanted to help women, no one wanted to work with a different recipe. I had 7 antral follies at Day 3, but I responded poorly to stimms.  I was then told my ovaries would never give me a child, that my follicles don't develop... BUT one very renowned biologist told me I would actually have a better chance trying naturally, than with IVF but that was before I found out I have acidic, "hostile" cervical mucous... 
My current Dr is a private fertility specialist, so he isn't under the pressure that some of the clinics are here in France, with "target selection" of the best IVF candidates, the rest of them get the door slammed in their face. These Drs are probably responable for a lot of non-births too, collateral damage is more like it...Sorry for the rant  

Anyways, My current Dr said I would have better chances with IUI than with IVF. Apparently in the over 40's as the success curve drops, it drops slower with IUI, so we can try longer. I personally know several women who have had children at 42, 43 and 44 naturally, so why can't it happen with IUI to the over 40 who need a little help? When I asked my Dr if natural IVF was an option, he mentioned that eggs are more fragile at 42, so there would be a higher risk of losing them. 

Under French law I'm allow 4 IVF attempts until six months past my 43rd birthday, but I still would have preferred to do IUI as many times as I could, before trying IVF, so it wasn't a financial issue. IVF doesn't work for everyone.

I've had the last three cycles monitored and they've been 28 day natural cycles with ovulation at D14 with 23-24mm follies, so I'm believing in myself again and happy to be back in my own skin. 

I've been reading Julia Indichova's books, "Inconceivable, a Woman's Triumph over Despair and Statistics" and "The Fertile Female" and started listening to/working with her imagery CD's and I find her story and work very inspiring. 

Wishing the best of luck to everyone.
Ipomée


----------



## Barbaratje (Nov 14, 2012)

Good luck Astral. Sounds like you've got 2 good follies and with your DH's 200million swimmers about to be sent onto them there's a BFP in the making LOL. Seriously, wish you the very best! I think IUI absolutely makes sense in your case. I hope I didn't give you the impression that this was not so or that you have to jusrify this. Sorry sorry if that's the case.

Regards stats and options I found all the doctors I had (5!) could not agree. I think they told me anything from 5 to 14% with IVF and 2-5 for IUI. That is until I met this doctor who wanted me to do IUI. He then also told me do IUI as at my age (43 at the time) he had seen plenty of success with IUI.

Anyway your 2 percent sucess rate had me intrigued (it seems very low) so I googled a little

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/ivf-success-rate.html

They quote the very respectable 13% for 42 and 5% for over 42

I actually find these high. But maybe that is because in UK you gotta pay for your treatment and it puts off the no-hopers? LOL

ipone,e spunds like you have been through the wringer in the french system. Glad you have a doctor who is listening to you and who you have faith in!

Gaia sorry to hear about the polyp slowing things down for you. Hope the delay is not too long.

Cheers,
b


----------

